# Paul Jardin - Anyone Heard Of That Brand Of Watch?



## KCR (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi,

Has anyone heard of 'Paul Jardin' brand of watch? If so, are they good or not?

I was given one as a gift, I really like the look of it, but I never heard that name before. So I was just wondering......


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good is always a bit subjective







but in this case I would say they are not good

Have a look on e-bay you will find plenty of Paul Jardin for $5 to $15, probably Asian (Chinese?) in origin.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Similar to Krud Barfman in terms of "quality" I suspect - best advice would be to avoid them & spend a bit more on something better


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> ...spend a bit more on something better


how much money must one spend on a free gift?










(apologies in advance for the cocky comment, some mornings... some mornings you just cannae resist!)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

media_mute said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > ...spend a bit more on something better
> ...


No problem - must admit I hadn't read KCR's post properly & didn't realise that he'd been given one as a gift ......................... I'll get me coat


----------



## KCR (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, that means I can use the watch. I was weighing up between that and a Mossimo I have (both brand new). From what I understand, Mossimo's are good, right?


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

they seem to be about $20, good is quite a subjective concept, but yeah- better than a poke in the face with a shitty stick


----------



## KCR (Jan 28, 2007)

media_mute said:


> they seem to be about $20, good is quite a subjective concept, but yeah- better than a poke in the face with a shitty stick


Are you talking about the Paul Jardin or Mossimo? By good I mean brand name rep.

What other brand/s is/are Mossimo comparable to?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mossimo are just, imho, one of a whole plethora of fashion brands, some nice looking watches but only really built for their looks and not their quality.


----------

